# Everglades Backcountry Report 7/08/12



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Boy, it's HOT out there...and I'm not just talking about the weather either. Mikey, and I fished the FFT XI tournament that was  out of Flamingo yesterday. This has to be one of the most challenging tournaments we ever fish. In order to place yous have to catch and photograph all four "glam our" species in Flamingo...Tarpon, Snooker, Red fish and Trout, and they all have to be big too. We started off the mourning with a couple of really nice Snook, and plenty of shots at some huge Tarpon. But they really didn't want to play, so we moved on to the Red fish, who were happy to oblige us. After playing with them for awhile we set out for a 20+ mile run to a couple of spots that used to produce big time. Mikey got beat up by a huge Goliath grouper and landed a very respectable Red, and then the storms rolled in and chased us back to the marina. All fish were caught on arti's and released to fight another day. Now is the time if yous want a chance at a Everglades slam. Not too many boats out there now, and the fish are chewing real good. Ya, just gotta come prepared for the swamp angles...their very hungry now. Anyways we took some pics of the day for yous to check out.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice....


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

he guys killed it!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That last snook is a nice one!


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice fish, some great Snook, oh I sure do miss catching them.


----------

